# Music ^_^



## KawaiiHusky (Jan 29, 2009)

what is the music you like the most 

I like Techno and Trance and Rave Music


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 29, 2009)

I pretty much like anything but (ugh, it's like pulling teeth typing this shitastic word) nu metal.

But the genres that stick out for me is indie/prog rock, bristol sound, ska/reggae, and folk.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 29, 2009)

The Blue Note or The Tube is where this is supposed to be.

Anyway, I like most types of metal, and some rock.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 29, 2009)

I love...Tech, brutal, REAL melodic (None of this new-age In Flames crap) and blackened death metal. Symphonic, Ambient, and classic-style of black metal. Also, spotted songs of the oldies, I have a soft spot for The Kingston Trio, Jefferson Airplane, Bob Dylan, The Beach Boys, and a bunch of other similarly styled bands.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 29, 2009)

Literally everything. Bluegrass, newgrass, all varities of metal (Doom, death, black, blackened doom, melodic death, what the fuck ever), punk, pop, rock, Delta blues, electric blues, techno, trance, house, garage, jungle, "IDM", swing, bebop, free jazz, etc...

What I can't stand is shitty local bands, there's this one "Jam band" around my area. Apparently "Jam band" is now a buzzword for "We know a couple chords, but we never practice". It's like listening to pink floyd without the guitar solos (I.E. BORING AS SHIT)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

shitty local bands

EDIT: Pink Floyd is already boring as shit hth


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 29, 2009)

I listen to pretty much everything except country.. I hate that stuff.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Racist music :[ .


----------



## protocollie (Jan 29, 2009)

hiphop, electro, techno, breaks, lo-fi, downtempo are my main things but really i do pretty much anything.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 29, 2009)

anything to do with Queen ^_^


----------



## X (Jan 29, 2009)

metal
rock
heavy metal
hard rock
alt rock
punk
punk rock


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 29, 2009)

I hear everything that rocks


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 29, 2009)

If it aint metal it sucks


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the kind of music where people used to actually play instruments or sing in real-time and didn't just scream into a mic or take a steak tenderizer to their guitar.  Anyone remember that?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> I like the kind of music where people used to actually play instruments or sing in real-time and didn't just scream into a mic or take a steak tenderizer to their guitar.  Anyone remember that?



you mean folk music

you sound like a real old guy even though your only 22

guess you dont like noisecore


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> you mean folk music
> 
> you sound like a real old guy even though your only 22
> 
> guess you dont like noisecore



Nah, I like classical, big band, swing jazz.  I would include rock, but I'm just not a fan.  I like music that requires post-production, but live performances, where talent is showcased instead of showy gimmicks, are a dead art.  

Yeah, I know I must sound like a geezer.  I used to like all kinds, including Korn and Linken Park, but it's all just so tiresome.  

I like trance and techno to a point, but it usually needs to have a quick beat and a fairly happy tune (Like happy hardcore, kinda, but not always).


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> Nah, I like classical, big band, swing jazz.  I would include rock, but I'm just not a fan.  I like music that requires post-production, but live performances, where talent is showcased instead of showy gimmicks, are a dead art.
> 
> Yeah, I know I must sound like a geezer.  I used to like all kinds, including Korn and Linkin Park, but it's all just so tiresome.
> 
> I like trance and techno to a point, but it usually needs to have a quick beat and a fairly happy tune (Like happy hardcore, kinda, but not always).



that depends on what you mean by talent

with regards to instruments or entertaining?

classical and jazz are nice but i tend to slant towards the avant-garde stuff

but yeah i mean if you had a glen miller cd id listen to it


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I know there are some very talented guitarists and stuff in genres of misc that I would care not to listen to, but a peeve of mine is people that absolutely ruin a song by opening their goddamn mouths.  They make up for the fact that they can't sing by just freaking yelling. 

Or there are the people that can't play their instrument at all and just play -loud.-  Call me old-fashioned, but I don't get a joy-gasm because some sort of death metal song is making my ears bleed because of how loud it is, which is how a lot of bands play these days.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> Well, I know there are some very talented guitarists and stuff in genres of misc that I would care not to listen to, but a peeve of mine is people that absolutely ruin a song by opening their goddamn mouths.  They make up for the fact that they can't sing by just freaking yelling.
> 
> Or there are the people that can't play their instrument at all and just play -loud.-  Call me old-fashioned, but I don't get a joy-gasm because some sort of death metal song is making my ears bleed because of how loud it is, which is how a lot of bands play these days.



you sound just like r. crumb


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> you sound just like r. crumb



HÃœ?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> HÃœ?



holy shit

you know

he did mr. natural

fritz the cat

and more

???

he did a whole comic about how he hates loud music


btw if you like guitarists i think you should check out james blackshaw


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll check it out.  I'm really more for pianos, since I'm a player of one, myself.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> I'll check it out.  I'm really more for pianos, since I'm a player of one, myself.



i try to like pianos more but they kind of bore me


even though you can do cooler stuff with a piano


----------



## Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i try to like pianos more but they kind of bore me
> 
> 
> even though you can do cooler stuff with a piano



Aah, but that's also what synths are for.  You can do so many cool things with a midi controller. 

Afterthought: I had used the term piano because many people get confused when I tell them I'm going to play keyboard.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 30, 2009)

I like underground rock with really kick-ass organ solos. The Link Quartet did an insane cover of Crosstown Traffic, by Jimi Hendrix (who also kicks major ass, albeit post-mortum).

I also like electronic music, for all the possibilities it holds.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> shitty local bands
> 
> EDIT: Pink Floyd is already boring as shit hth



I fucking can't stand the floyd, they're just a bunch of pretentious fuckbags.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 30, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I fucking can't stand the floyd, they're just a bunch of pretentious fuckbags.



i liked them when they were the pink floyd

but all the talent rested in that "the"

who knew


----------



## Annodam (Jan 31, 2009)

I love house


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Roland said:


> Well, I know there are some very talented guitarists and stuff in genres of misc that I would care not to listen to, but a peeve of mine is people that absolutely ruin a song by opening their goddamn mouths. They make up for the fact that they can't sing by just freaking yelling.
> 
> Or there are the people that can't play their instrument at all and just play -loud.- Call me old-fashioned, but I don't get a joy-gasm because some sort of death metal song is making my ears bleed because of how loud it is, which is how a lot of bands play these days.



Almost no one plays real death metal anymore, I highly doubt you've ever even  heard a death metal song :[ . If you're talking about core bands though you're  absolutely right, corefags and all their shit music should be set immolated  at real metal concerts, burn the whole shit genre from the face of the  earth :V .


----------



## Roland (Jan 31, 2009)

What defines real metal?


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 17, 2009)

I love old post-punk rock (The Cult, The Alarm, Spear Of Destiny), aswell as the punk (Proper old 70s/early 80s punk) stuff. But pretty much any rock that isn't just screaming or moaning has my vote.

And there's love for Ska, NerdRock (JoCo is _brilliant_ live) and Irish music.

And I like bands where their sound varies a lot. Like Cake or NoMeansNo.


----------



## SqueeMiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

I think its unfair to classify "the music you like" by genres now. Its irrelevant.

Frank Zappa has a couple albums where there is a jazz piece, a blues song, a country song, and a rock song all in the same album. But itunes or whoever classifies it as "Rock" still. Or they have him listed as "alternative". I hate that word. It basically means in this case that there is so much diversity in the music that they can't think of a good name for what type of music it is. 

I know that some groups are pretty blatant about what type of music they play because if they even stray away from that genre 1 second, the record company will drop their deal and all their fans will cry and burn their cds. 

Anyway, if I would absolutely have to pick something I would have to say anything "progressive". I mean "progressive" as in something where the song is not the normal 'A section, B section (chorus), bridge, A section (chorus)'. I like music like that a lot because it usually take's a lot of thought to make something like that and I enjoy music that can shift my mood.


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 18, 2009)

SqueeMiroth said:


> I like music like that a lot because it usually take's a lot of thought to make something like that and I enjoy music that can shift my mood.



Look up some NoMeansNo, all their stuff is varied and most of it is thought provoking too...


----------



## TheSaddestLandscape (Feb 24, 2009)

I listen to alot of music. I am primarily focused on skramz, ska, and first wave emotive bands like Sunny Day Real Estate and I Hate Myself. Here are some of the bands that I enjoy.

La Quiete, Anasarca, The Saddest Landscape, Circle Takes The Square, The Promise Ring, Kite Flying Society, The Fall Of Boss Koala, Hot Cross, Wow, Owls!, Joshua Fit For Battle, 1905, Raein, Rites Of Spring, The Khayembii Communique, Loma Prieta, Belle Epoque, Textbook Traitors, I Would Set Myself On Fire For You, Pg. 99, Joshua Fit For Battle, Yaphet Kotto, Neil Perry, You And I, Sinaloa, Funeral Diner, Usurp Synapse, Cap'n Jazz, Moss Icon, Indian Summer, Portrait, Suis La Lune, Native Nod, Angel Hair.


----------

